# ****Master LIst:300+ freewares****



## gary4gar (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello Guys,
i am posting the list of freewares available on net from some sites & rest my expriance.i compiled this list 
*3D Graphics:* 

```
3Delight Free http:/www.3delight.com/index.htm 
Anim8or -*www.anim8or.com/ 
Aqsis - *www.aqsis.com/
Aztec - *aztec.sourceforge.net/aztec.php
Blender http:/www.blender3d.org/ 
Dia - *dia-installer.sourceforge.net/
gmax - *www.discreet.com/products/gmax
Houdini (Free Edition) - *www.sidefx.com/apprentice/index.html 
Inkscape - *www.inkscape.org/ 
Jahshaka - *www.jahshaka.org/ 
K-3D - *sourceforge.net/projects/k3d
Maya Personal Learning Ed. - *www.alias.com/eng/products-se...maya_ple.shtml 
Now3D - *digilander.libero.it/giulios/Eng/homepage.htm 
OpenFX - *www.openfx.org 
POV-Ray - *www.povray.org/ 
SOFTIMAGE|XSI EXP - *www.softimage.com/products/exp/v3/ 
Terragen - *www.planetside.co.uk/terragen/ 
Toxic - *www.toxicengine.org/ 
Wings 3D - *www.wings3d.com/
```
*Anti-Virus: *

```
a-squared - *www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/ 
AntiVir - *www.free-av.com/ 
Avast - *www.avast.com/i_idt_1018.html 
AVG - *free.grisoft.com/ 
BitDefender - *www.bitdefender.com 
ClamWin - *www.clamwin.com/
```
*Anti Spyware: *

```
Ad-aware - *www.lavasoft.de/software/adaware/ 
Bazooka - *www.kephyr.com/spywarescanner/index.html 
CWShredder - *www.intermute.com/spysubtract..._download.html 
Hijackthis - *www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html 
SpyBot Search & Destroy - *spybot.safer-networking.de/ 
SpywareBlaster - *www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html 
SpywareGuard - *www.wilderssecurity.net/spywareguard.html 
WinPatrol - *www.winpatrol.com/
Defender - *www.microsoft.com/athome/secu...e/default.mspx
```


```
[B]Anti-spam programs:[/B] 
K9 - *www.keir.net/k9.html
MailWasher- *www.mailwasher.net/
POPFile - *popfile.sourceforge.net/ 
SpamBayes - *spambayes.sourceforge.net/ 
SpamPal - *www.spampal.org/
```
*Audio Creation *

```
Gungirl Sequencer - *ggseq.sourceforge.net/pmwiki.php/Main/HomePage 
HammerHead - *www.threechords.com/hammerhea...oduction.shtml 
Jesusonic - *www.jesusonic.com/soft.php 
KRISTAL Audio Engine - *www.kreatives.org/kristal/index.php 
orDrumbox - *ordrumbox.sourceforge.net/ 
Tu2 - *www.brambos.com/news.html
```
*Audio Players: *

```
1by1 - *www.rz.uni-frankfurt.de/~pesch 
Billy - *www.sheepfriends.com/?page=billy 
CoolPlayer - *coolplayer.sourceforge.net/ 
DeejaySystem MK1 - *www.deejaysystem.com/prod_mk1.asp 
DeliPlayer. *www.deliplayer.com/ 
Foobar 2000 - *www.foobar2000.org/ 
iTunes - *www.apple.com/itunes/ 
Jet Audio Basic - *www.jetaudio.com/ 
Mixere - *mixere.sourceforge.net/ 
Mixxx - *mixxx.sourceforge.net/ 
monoRAVEik - *www.mono211.com/monoraveik/mr1200.html 
MoreAmp - *sourceforge.net/projects/moreamp/ 
Musik - *musik.berlios.de/ 
musikCube - *www.musikcube.com/ 
QCD Player - *www.quinnware.com/ 
Sonique - *sonique.lycos.com/ 
Winamp - *www.winamp.com/ 
XMPlay - *www.un4seen.com/xmplay.html 
Zinf - *www.zinf.org/
```
*Audio Tools: *

```
Audacity - *audacity.sourceforge.net/ 
AudioShell - *www.softpointer.com/AudioShell.htm 
BeSweet - *dspguru.doom9.net/ 
CDex - *cdexos.sourceforge.net/ 
dBpowerAMP Music Converter - *www.dbpoweramp.com/dmc.htm 
EAC - *www.exactaudiocopy.de/ 
Encounter 2003 - *www.waschbusch.com/ 
GermaniXEncoder - *www.germanixsoft.de/ 
K-MP3 - *www.katarncorp.com/ 
KraMixer - *www.kramware.com/ 
MP3 Book Helper - *mp3bookhelper.sourceforge.net/ 
MP3 Tag - *www.mp3tag.de/ 
Mp3 Tag Tools - *massid3lib.sourceforge.net/ 
mp3DirectCut - *www.rz.uni-frankfurt.de/~pesch/ 
MP3Gain - *www.geocities.com/mp3gain/ 
mp3Trim - *www.logiccell.com/~mp3trim/ 
MusicBrainz - *musicbrainz.org/ 
Rarewares - *rarewares.hydrogenaudio.org/ 
SoundEngine Free - *www.cycleof5th.com/en/index.htm 
TagScanner - *xdev.narod.ru/tagscan_e.htm 
The GodFather - *users.otenet.gr/~jtcliper/tgf/ 
TigoTago - *www.tigotago.com/
```
*CD/DVD Burning: *

```
Burn4Free - *www.burn4free.com/ 
Burnatonce - *www.burnatonce.com/ 
Burrrn - *www.burrrn.net/ 
CDBurnerXP - *www.cdburnerxp.se/ 
CDRDAO - *cdrdao.sourceforge.net/ 
CDR Tools Frontend - *demosten.com/cdrfe/ 
Deepburner - *www.deepburner.com/ 
DVD Backup Xpress - *www.dvdbackupxpress.com/
DVD Decrypter: *fileforum.betanews.com/downlo...r/1011845169/1 
Easy Burning, DropCD & Audio CD - *www.paehl.de/cdr 
Flash CD Burning Software - *www.twistermp3.com/flashcdburner/
ImgBurn - *www.imgburn.com/ 
OCCT - *www.ocbase.com/downocct.html 
Toast Burn-In Tool - *www.benchmarkhq.ru/fclick/fclick.php?fid=172
```
*Compression / Decompression*

```
7-zip - *www.7-zip.org/ 
bzip2 - *sources.redhat.com/bzip2/index.html 
ExtractNow - *www.extractnow.com/ 
FilZip - *www.filzip.com/ 
Info-Zip - *www.info-zip.org/ 
IZArc - *www.florida.plus.com/izarc/ 
QuickZip - *www.quickzip.org/ 
TUGZip - *www.tugzip.com/ 
UPX - *upx.sourceforge.net/ 
UHARC GUI - *www.softpedia.com/get/Compres...y-Brhack.shtml
Zip&Go - *www.handybits.com/zipngo.htm 
Zipgenius - *www.zipgenius.it/
```
*Defrag Software: *

```
DIRMS & Buzzsaw - *www.dirms.com/ 
OpenVMS - *www.execsoft.com/freeware/freeware.asp
Power Defragmenter 2.0 - *www.excessive-software.tk
```
* Desktop Enhancements:*

```
AveDesk - *www.aqua-soft.org/board/showthread.php?t=17372 
CursorXP - *www.stardock.com/products/cursorxp/download.html 
Desktop Sidebar - *www.desktopsidebar.com/
Filehand - *www.filehand.com/ 
Glass2k - *www.chime.tv/products/glass2k.shtml 
Kapsules - *kapsules.shellscape.org/ 
Konfabulator - *www.konfabulator.com/info 
Lost Goggles - *www.lostgoggles.com/ 
MobyDock - *www.mobydock.com/ 
Panorama - *www.ivory.org/panorama.html
Rainlendar - *ipi.fi/~rainy/index.php?pn=projects&project=rainlendar 
RunFast - *www.idiogensoftware.com/runfast/index.htm 
Samurize - *www.samurize.com/ 
SlickRun - *www.bayden.com/SlickRun/ 
Snippy - *www.bhelpuri.net/Snippy/ 
TaskSwitchXP Pro - *www.ntwind.com/taskswitchxp/ 
Tclock2 - *home.inreach.com/2tone/tclock2/tclock2.htm 
Trip - *trip.glenmurphy.com/ 
Weather Watcher - *www.singerscreations.com/ 
WinRoll - *www.palma.com.au/winroll/
```
* Download managers:*

```
Free Download Manager - *www.freedownloadmanager.org/
Fresh Download - *www.freshdevices.com/freshdown.html
LeechGet - *www.leechget.net/en/
Retriever - *www.halogenware.com/software/retriever.html
Star Downloader - *www.stardownloader.com/downloads.php
Sun Download Manager - *www.sun.com/download/sdm/index.xml
wackget - *millweed.com/projects/wackget/
```
* Encryption and data security:*

```
Axcrypt - *axcrypt.sourceforge.net/
Blowfish Advanced CS- *web.bsn.ch/lasse/bfacs.htm
Eraser - *www.heidi.ie/eraser/default.php
File Shredder - *www.sys-shield.com/fileshredder.htm
KeePass - *keepass.sourceforge.net/
GnuPG - *www.gnupg.org/
PGP Freeware - *www.pgp.com/products/freeware.html
PicoCrypt - *picofactory.com/picocrypt.html
TrueCrypt - *www.truecrypt.org/
WindowsCleaner - *www.winnowsoft.com/internet-eraser.htm
```
*File Managers*

```
2xExplorer - *netez.com/2xExplorer/
A43 - *www.shawneelink.net/~bgmiller/
ExplorerXP - *www.explorerxp.com
freeCommander - *www.freecommander.com/index_en.htm
Gyula's Navigator - *www.wanari.com/
JExplorer - *home.megapass.co.kr/~woosjung/
MeeSoft Commander - *meesoft.logicnet.dk/
```
*File repair and recovery*

```
PC Inspector File Recovery - *www.pcinspector.de/file_recovery/UK/welcome.htm
```
*Firewall*

```
Jetico Personal Firewall - *www.jetico.com/index.htm#/jpfirewall.htm
Kerio (Kerio Personal Firewall is FREE for home and personal use) - *www.kerio.com/kpf_home.html
NetVida Safetynet - *www.netveda.com/consumer/safetynet.htm
Outpost Firewall (version 1 is free) - *www.agnitum.com/download/outpost1.html
SoftPerfect Personal Firewall - *www.softperfect.com/products/firewall/
Sygate - *smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm
Wyvern Firewall 2004 - *www.wyvernworks.com/firewall.html
Zonealarm Basic firewall - *www.zonelabs.com/store/conten...eeDownload.jsp
For other FREE firewalls - *www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=57655
```
*FTP clients:*

```
CoreFTP - *www.coreftp.com/
Filezilla - *sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla
miFiles - *www.simdata.com.au/mifiles.html
SmartFTP - *www.smartftp.com/
```
*FTP Servers:*

```
Cerberus - *www.cerberusftp.com/
FileZilla - *filezilla.sourceforge.net/
Golden FTP Server - *www.goldenftpserver.com
GuildFTPD - *www.guildftpd.com/
Quick 'n Easy FTP Server - *www.pablovandermeer.nl/ftp_server.html
SlimFTPd - *www.whitsoftdev.com/slimftpd
TYPSoft FTP Server - *en.typsoft.com/
WarFTPD - *www.jgaa.com/
```
*HTML Editors:*

```
Ahaview - *www.aha-soft.com/ahaview/ahaviewfree.exe
FastStone Image Viewer - *www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm
Irfanview - *www.irfanview.com/
Picasa - *www.picasa.com/content/download.php
Shell Extension - *www.firmtools.com/products/shellextension/
SlowView - *www.slowview.at/
XNView - *www.xnview.com/
```
*Instant Messengers:* 

```
AMSN - *amsn.sourceforge.net/index.php
Gaim - *gaim.sourceforge.net/
Google Talk - *www.google.com/talk/
IM2: *www.im2.com
Mercury Messenger - *www.mercury.to/
Miranda IM - *www.miranda-im.org/
Pandion - *www.pandion.be/
PSI - *psi.affinix.com/
qip - *www.qip.ru/
Skype - *www.skype.com/
SIM - *sim-icq.sourceforge.net/
TerraIM - *terraim.sourceforge.net/
Trillian Basic - *trillian.cc/downloads
```
*Internet Explorer Front-Ends:*

```
AM Browser - *www.ambrowser.com/
AOL Browser - *beta.aol.com/projects/aolbrowser/
Avantbrowser - *www.avantbrowser.com/
Maxthon - *www.maxthon.com/
SlimBrowser - *www.flashpeak.com/sbrowser/sbrowser.htm
```
*IRC Clients:*

```
BersIRC - *www.bersirc.com/
*****X - ******x.org/download.php
HydraIRC - *www.hydrairc.com/
NodeIRC - *node.sourceforge.net
TinyIRC - *www.tinyirc.net
XChat - *www.silverex.org/news
```
*Mail programs:*

```
Foxmail - *fox.foxmail.com.cn/english/
i.Scribe - *www.memecode.com/
Mahogany Mail - *mahogany.sourceforge.net/
Pegasus Mail - *www.pmail.com/
PopTray - *www.poptray.org/
Thunderbird - *www.mozilla.org/projects/thunderbird/
```
*Network Tools:*

```
CMDTime NTP Utility - *www.softshape.com/download/
Ethereal Protocol Analyzer - *www.ethereal.com/
Gencontrol - *www.gensortium.com/products/gencontrol.html
hamachi - *www.hamachi.cc/
NetMeter - *readerror.gmxhome.de/
NetProfiles - *netprofiles.danielmilner.com/
NMap - *www.insecure.org/nmap/
Ntop - *www.ntop.org
PingPlotter - *www.pingplotter.com
PuTTY - *www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty
RAS Graph & Stats - [COLOR=#000000]*forum.flashfxp.com/showthread...&threadid=2400[/COLOR]
RealVNC - *www.realvnc.com/
TightVNC - *www.tightvnc.org/
Ultr@VNC - *ultravnc.sourceforge.net/
WinSCP - *www.winscp.com/
```
*Office Suite:*

```
602PC Suite free edition - [COLOR=#000000]*www.software602.com/produ[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]cts/pcs/download.html[/COLOR]
AbiWord - *www.abiword.com/
OpenOffice.org - *www.openoffice.org/
qjot - *www.xtort.net/xtort/qjot.php
TreeDBNotes - *www.softviewer.com/treedbnotes/free_index.htm
```
*Partition Managers:*

```
Partition Resizer - *zeleps.com/
Ranish Partition Manager - *www.ranish.com/part/
SwissKnife - *www.compuapps.com/Download/sw...swissknife.htm
TestDisk - *www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html
```
*PDF Utilities:*

```
CutePDF - *www.cutepdf.com/Products/CutePDF/writer.asp
Foxit PDF Reader - *www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php
Free PDF - *www.webxd.com/zipguy/frpdfdl.htm
Ghostscript/GSView - *www.ghostscript.com/
PDF 995 - *www.pdf995.com/
PDFCreator - *sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/
PrimoPDF - *www.primopdf.com/
```
*Photo manipulation and image design: *

```
ArtRage - *www.ambientdesign.com/artrage.html 
Artweaver - *www.artweaver.de/index.php?en_version 
ColorPic - *www.iconico.com/colorpic/ 
Delineate - *delineate.sourceforge.net/ 
Inkscape - *www.inkscape.org/ 
JPEGCrops - *ekot.dk/programmer/JPEGCrops/ 
Paint .NET - *www.eecs.wsu.edu/paint.net/ 
Pixia - *www.ab.wakwak.com/~knight/ 
Pixie - *www.nattyware.com/pixie.html 
PhotoFiltre - *www.photofiltre.com/ 
Sodipodi - *www.sodipodi.com/ 
The Gimp - *www.gimp.org/ 
Tuxpaint - *www.newbreedsoftware.com/tuxpaint 
Wax - *www.debugmode.com/wax/ 
Wink - *www.debugmode.com/wink/ 
WinMorph - *www.debugmode.com/winmorph/
```
*Programming: *

```
ActivePerl - *www.activestate.com/Products/ActivePerl 
BlueJ - *www.bluej.org/download/download.html 
Crimson Editor - *www.crimsoneditor.com/ 
Code::Blocks - *www.codeblocks.org/ 
Context - *www.context.cx/ 
Dev C++ - *www.bloodshed.net/ 
Dev Pascal - *www.bloodshed.net/ 
Digital Mars C++ - *www.digitalmars.com/download/freecompiler.html 
Eclipse - *www.eclipse.org/ 
ExamDiff - *www.prestosoft.com/ps.asp?page=edp_examdiff 
Freepascal - *www.freepascal.org/ 
JCreator LE - *www.jcreator.com/download.htm 
jEdit - *www.jedit.org/ 
Metapad - *www.liquidninja.com/metapad/ 
Notepad++ - *notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/site.htm 
Notepad2 - *www.flos-freeware.ch/ 
Open Watcom - *www.openwatcom.org/ 
Pelles C - *www.smorgasbordet.com/pellesc/index.htm 
PHP Hypertext Parser - *www.php.net/ 
Programmer's Notepad - *www.pnotepad.org/ 
PSPad - *www.pspad.com/ 
Python - *www.python.org/ 
Ruby - *www.dm4lab.to/~usa/ruby/index_en.html 
SharpDevelop - *www.icsharpcode.net/opensource/sd/ 
WebMatrix - *www.asp.net/webmatrix/ 
WinMerge - *winmerge.org/
```
*Pop-up Blockers: *

```
Google Toolbar - *www.google.com/ 
NoAds - *www.southbaypc.com/NoAds/ 
PopUp Stopper - *www.panicware.com/product_psfree.html 
Privoxy - *www.privoxy.org/ 
Proxomitron - *www.proxomitron.info/
```
*RSS Readers: *

```
Ablion - *www.fileheaven.com/Abilon/download/14059.htm 
BlogExpress - *www.usablelabs.com/productBlogExpress.html 
Feedreader - *www.feedreader.com/ 
FireANT - *www.antisnottv.net/ 
GreatNews - *www.curiostudio.com/ 
RssBandit - *www.rssbandit.org/ 
RSSOwl - *www.rssowl.org/ 
RssReader - *www.rssreader.com/ 
RSS Xpress - *rssxpress.free.fr/en/?page=&idNews= 
SharpReader - *www.sharpreader.net/
```
*System Information and monitoring: *

```
AIDA32 - *www.sofotex.com/AIDA32-download_L9326.html 
ATITool - *www.techpowerup.com/atitool/ 
ATI Tray Tools - *www.guru3d.com/article/atitraytools/189/ 
CPU-Z - *www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php 
Gkrellm - *bill.nalens.com/ 
K1 - *clanpkm.free.fr/K1/?lng=en 
Motherboard monitor - *www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=311 
SpeedFan - *www.almico.com/speedfan.php 
Sysmetrix - *www.xymantix.com 
WCPUID - *hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA002.../download.html 
WhatsRunning - *www.whatsrunning.net/whatsrunning/main.aspx
```
*Video codecs: *

```
DivX Codec - *www.divx.com/divx/?src=toptab...rom_/index.php 
FFDSHOW - *sourceforge.net/projects/ffdshow 
XviD - *www.xvid.org/     
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack - *www.codecguide.com/about_mega.htm
```
*Video players *

```
AC3Filter - *sourceforge.net/projects/ac3filter 
BsPlayer - *www.bsplayer.org/ 
Crystal Player - *www.crystalplayer.com/index.php?page=downloads 
Cygwin MPlayer - *armory.nicewarrior.org/projects/cygmp/ 
DivX Player - *www.divx.com/ 
MaximusDVD - *www.maximusdvd.com/ 
Media Player Classic - *sourceforge.net/project/showf...group_id=82303 
VideoLan - *www.videolan.org/
```
*Video tools: *

```
AutoGK - *www.autogk.me.uk/index.php    
DScaler - *deinterlace.sourceforge.net/ 
FlasKMPEG - *www.flaskmpeg.net 
Gordian Knot - *sourceforge.net/projects/gordianknot
GSpot - *www.headbands.com/gspot/ 
TMPGEnc - *www.tmpgenc.net/e_main.html 
VirtualDub - *www.virtualdub.org/ 
VirtualDubMod - *sourceforge.net/project/showf...group_id=65889 
Zwei-Stein Video Editor - *www.thugsatbay.com/software/index.html
```
*Web browsers: *

```
Firefox - *www.getfirefox.com 
K-Meleon - *kmeleon.sourceforge.net/ 
Mozilla - *www.mozilla.org/ 
Netscape - *channels.netscape.com/ns/browsers/default.jsp 
Opera - *www.opera.com
```
*Web servers: 
*

```
Abyss - *abyss.sourceforge.net/ 
Apache - *httpd.apache.org/ 
Apache2Triad - *apache2triad.net/ 
HTTP File Server - *www.rejetto.com/sw/ 
Sambar - *www.sambar.com/ 
Savant - *savant.sourceforge.net/ 
SimpleServer:WWW - *www.analogx.com/contents/down...work/sswww.htm 
Smart Cache - *scache.sourceforge.net/ 
TinyWeb - *www.ritlabs.com/tinyweb/index.html 
Xitami - *www.xitami.com/
```
*Webcam Software: *

```
booruWebCam - *www.booru.net/ 
Dorgem - *dorgem.sourceforge.net/ 
grabMotion - *www.grabmotion.com/ 
Pryme - *www.hilo.dk/pryme/
```
*Checksum Utilities: *

```
fsum - *www.slavasoft.com/fsum/ 
HashCalc - *www.slavasoft.com/hashcalc/ 
hksfv - *www.big-o-software.com/products/hksfv/ 
ICEECC - *www.ice-graphics.com/ICEECC/IndexE.html 
md5sum - *www.etree.org/md5com.html 
md5summer - *www.md5summer.org/ 
MooSFV - *www.ubercow.com/moosfv/ 
QuickPar - *www.quickpar.org.uk/ 
QuickSFV - *www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Mouse/4668/
```
*General Utilities And Other Applications: *

```
AdShield - *www.lossepladsen.dk/all4you/T...d/AdShield.php 
AnalogX - *www.analogx.com/ 
AppRocket - *www.candylabs.com/approcket/ 
AutoIt - *www.hiddensoft.com/autoit3/ 
BISS - *www.bluetack.co.uk/index.php 
Celestia - *www.shatters.net/celestia 
CCleaner - *www.ccleaner.com 
ClipX - *bluemars.org/clipx/ 
Contact - *www.isaacboy.com/contact.htm 
Cygwin - *www.cygwin.com 
Dir2HTML - *www.pc-tools.net/win32/dir2html/ 
Dirkey - *www.protonfx.com/dirkey/ 
EasyCleaner - *personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm 
EditPad Lite - *www.editpadpro.com/editpadlite.html 
EssentialPIM - *www.essentialpim.com/ 
Excessive-software - *www.excessive-software.eu.tt/ 
Folder Size Extension - *foldersize.sourceforge.net/ 
Hamsin Clipboard - *www.iisr-cnc.com/hamsin/ 
HTTrack - *www.httrack.com/ 
Inno Setup - *www.jrsoftware.org/isinfo.php 
KeyNote - *www.tranglos.com/free/keynote.html 
Language Identifier - *www.languageidentifier.com/ 
Link Checker - *www.relsoftware.com/rlc/ 
Memtest-86 - *www.memtest86.com 
Money Manager - *www.thezeal.com/software/manager/default.asp 
Multi Install - *multiinstall.sourceforge.net/ 
MWSnap - *www.mirekw.com/winfreeware/mwsnap.html 
NetTime - *nettime.sourceforge.net 
Nullsoft Installer - *www.nullsoft.com/free/nsis 
Open Subfolder - *www.bubblepop.com/opensubfolder/index.html 
Peerguardian - *www.methlabs.org/ 
Process Explorer (aka ProcessXP) - 
*www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/fr.../procexp.shtml 
png2ico - *winterdrache.de/freeware/png2ico 
RegSeeker - *www.hoverdesk.net/freeware.htm 
Restoration - *www3.telus.net/mikebike/RESTORATION.html 
Startup Control Panel - *www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml 
Stickies - *finiteloop.org/~btaylor/software/stickies/ 
StrokeIt - *www.tcbmi.com/strokeit/ 
Syncback - *www.2brightsparks.com/freeware/freeware-hub.html 
Sysinternals - *www.sysinternals.com/ 
Toolbox - *www.sil.org/computing/toolbox/ 
TreeSize - *www.jam-software.com/freeware/index.shtml 
TuneXP - *www.driverheaven.net/dforce/s...?doc=txp_about 
Turbo Pad - *turbopad.sourceforge.net/ 
Unlocker - *ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/ 
Vim - *vim.sourceforge.net 
WeathAlert - *www.ic.sunysb.edu/stu/msowul/?page=weathermain 
WordWeb - *wordweb.info/free/ 
XP AntiSpy - *www.xpantispy.org/ 
YourDir - *www.primeoption.com.au/FreewareYourDir.htm
```
 use u find anything useful other than this pls post below i will edit my list
regards,
Gary


----------



## reddragon (Jun 12, 2006)

wow  excellent ,,,   I consider this is one of the most useful page I have ever seen . full points to you ...................


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 12, 2006)

alas. It would have been a lot better if you had pasted some description about each free s/w. Good list but the undescriptive nature makes it difficult ...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 12, 2006)

well da names r fine for me , i can chk out da description myself


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2006)

anymore are welcome.
pls post some freewares


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 13, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> alas. It would have been a lot better if you had pasted some description about each free s/w. Good list but the undescriptive nature makes it difficult ...



it would take a hell of time to write a review for each and every s/w


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 13, 2006)

I have found some cool freeware utilities other than gary4gar mention



hdd temp:
sensors view
hdd temp

accessing exe, dll, ocx, scr files-
res hacker


Word Proccessing

Angel Writer 
AbiWord 

Game Creation
Game Builder VB Tutorial 
 My Adventure Game

Screen Capture
VB Doodle
Capture-A-ScreenShot

Browsers
Off By One Browser 
Star-Wars Browser

Text-Speech
DSpeech

Diagnostics
WinLogAnalyzer
HeavyLoad 

Anti-Trojan
DiamondCS IRClean
AVERT Stinger


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 13, 2006)

ashisharya said:
			
		

> it would take a hell of time to write a review for each and every s/w


I didnt mention reviews, but I did mention paste. Like visit each s/w's profile pag and copy the small summary available there and use it here, quite helpful isnt it? Mind if I do it?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I didnt mention reviews, but I did mention paste. Like visit each s/w's profile pag and copy the small summary available there and use it here, quite helpful isnt it? Mind if I do it?



ya,are welcome.type it below i will edit my post to keep the thread simpler


@ashisharya
i will be good if u post the links too otherwise i have to seach every freeware


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 24, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> @ashisharya
> i will be good if u post the links too otherwise i have to seach every freeware



then better do that


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 24, 2006)

^^^
i meant can u post the link to above applications??


----------



## casanova (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey gary, u posted this list here 1 month after posting at techtalkz.
It is a great compilation though.
Snippy is my fav from this list.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 25, 2006)

This is really good.......

This thread should be made a sticky!


----------



## samrulez (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice work..there...How much time did it take to write all of them??


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 25, 2006)

i complied the list via knowledge & and colleted the list from various other sources.

*can this be a Sticky??*


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jun 25, 2006)

what the...
what inspired u to make this big list.anyways,its always nice to see such posts as they r always helpful for noobs(like when i was) to get some gr8 n free softwares.


----------



## samrulez (Jun 25, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> *can this be a Sticky??*



Ofcourse this can be Sticky..and  should be ......


----------



## shaunak (Jul 16, 2006)

a minor correction:
gmax isnt free anymore. apparantly discreet want you to buy even to learn.
as a substitute try blender or k3d

an addition:
autogk and gordionknot in video tools. they are usefull for ripping and creating dvds.
 downloadable from sourcefroge.

edit: k3d is also downloadable from sourceforge.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 18, 2006)

anymore updates in this list.
i think they are more 350 apps jsut for free
ins't it cool to find so much free stuf


----------

